# Whats a good price on a used 75 gal?



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

I have the chance to buy a 4 month old 75 gal set-up (48x18x24) from a guy on Craigs list. It comes with the tank, glass lids, light, and oak stand. He wants $200 for it, seems like a good deal to me but just thought Id ask...

THANKS guys

Jeremy


----------



## Ravenatnm (Mar 20, 2008)

great deal.


----------



## LIVINGLIFE (Jan 15, 2009)

Sounds like a good deal too me.


----------



## slickvic277 (Aug 20, 2006)

thats a steal!


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

Well I bought it for $200, I should get it this week sometime..

Jeremy


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2005)

Good purchase. You will like the 75G.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

That tank, if it is in fact 48 x 18 x 24 is not 75 gallons, but rather 90.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah, that's a good deal.

here's teh SMOKING deal I just got on CL..

I just bought a similar setup... 48 x 24 x 18 tank, oak stand, light, glass covers, eheim PRO II cannister filter ($299 price tag still on box) about 60-70 lbs of holy rock, aerator, like 6 books on cichlids, loads of chemicals/meds, food, siphon with super long hose, automatic feeder, 50 lbs of crushed coral substrate, basically EVERYTHING but a heater.... I still haven't gone through all the boxes he gave me to see what else is there.... Tank has some mild scratches, but I don't think you'll see them when the water is in....

$300. woohoo!!  :thumb: 8)


----------



## wishart (Jul 30, 2008)

Sounds like two really good deals. Never nothing when I search around here. Not to many tank people or people with money.. Just kinda basic :dancing:


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Take a look at THIS doozey... WANT!!!!

Price seems HELLA-CHEAP...

http://lansing.craigslist.org/for/999067202.html

$750 bucks for THAT?!?! HOLY ****!!!

I wish I had the space for that, it so would be mine...


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

That has to be the best deal in craigslist history!!!!


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

non_compliance said:


> Take a look at THIS doozey... WANT!!!!
> 
> Price seems HELLA-CHEAP...
> 
> ...


Yeah, but if you switch it to fresh you'll be wiping salt off that bad boy for YEARS! Still have some on my old bow and it went fresh 2 years ago. Sigh... still would be worth the drive!


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

I can't imagine how awesome it would be to have a tank like that... I don't know where I could put it though...  I'd have to knock out some walls and put an addition on or something!


----------



## slickvic277 (Aug 20, 2006)

On philly's craigslist most tanks are never bigger then a 75-90 gallons and when they are people seem to expect to get what they paid for them.


----------

